

Alibaba CTO: Google has strayed from its ‘Don’t be evil’ motto - booz
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2012/09/18/alibaba-cto-google-strayed-dont-evil-motto/

======
eevilspock
The Alibaba CTO is pretty sly. He's clearly trying to make the label "Google
OS" stick, which undermines the open image that Google is trying to project.

If he succeeds, the term "Android" will get co-opted to cover all forks,
including Aliyun and Amazon's. This would subvert Google's trademark, but that
can't be enforced on the press and the blogosphere.

~~~
dlikhten
Problem he is not addressing is that using an android maker to make android-
like phones and trick people into a fragmented market is a problem.
Furthermore, those without the true android os, will be disappointed citing
how android sucks. They need to protect their image. It's either full android
or go home.

You have to balance "don't be evil" with "this product needs xyz to survive or
the competitor (apple) will murder us in the market."

Hence google's new strategy to patent everything and their mothers to protect
themselves.

------
googoobaby
And certainly Chinese companies know evil when they see it.

~~~
devy
How so?

~~~
dlikhten
He left out the irony tags.

